# Gonna Buy a 2.5L, Gimme the SKINNY!!!



## dubbin415 (Nov 1, 2007)

Hey everyone,

I've been an avid dubber for all my life, and I own a 2006 GTI. I'm going to by my lady a 2011 Golf 2.5L, and I need to know what I have to look out for in terms of design flaws, common mechanical issues, etc. For example, I read that there was a timing chain issue with the early 2.5L's back in 2006. I'm just trying to avoid big design flaws like my car's Cam Follower issue. 

Your help is appreciated bros!

dubbin415:thumbup:


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

dubbin415 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I've been an avid dubber for all my life, and I own a 2006 GTI. I'm going to by my lady a 2011 Golf 2.5L, and I need to know what I have to look out for in terms of design flaws, common mechanical issues, etc. For example, I read that there was a timing chain issue with the early 2.5L's back in 2006. I'm just trying to avoid big design flaws like my car's Cam Follower issue.
> 
> ...


They are great and trouble-free. Timing chain issues are a thing of the past unless she downshifts from 5th to 1st...

I can't think of anything. Don't think you will have a MAF to worry about either on yours (mine is an '08)


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

dubbin415 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I've been an avid dubber for all my life, and I own a 2006 GTI. I'm going to by my lady a 2011 Golf 2.5L, and I need to know what I have to look out for in terms of design flaws, common mechanical issues, etc. For example, I read that there was a timing chain issue with the early 2.5L's back in 2006. I'm just trying to avoid big design flaws like my car's Cam Follower issue.
> 
> ...


The newer 2.5s have no issues whatsoever. Neither do any new VWs have any non-engine related flaws (body or interior trim, power equipment, electrical, suspension, brakes, etc). The 2.5 is the most modern engine VWoA has ever brought here and one of the best. The 2.5 is quiet, smooth, and dependable. And it's designed to be a low-maintenance engine, unlike the 1.8T which was like a beautiful woman. Wonderful when everything was working right.....but it needed alot of attention to keep it happy. This isnt like the Mexican-made MkIV VWs. Since the MkV, VW has caught up and surpassed in most cases, the best carmakers in the industry.

As far as your purchase, I have the same car so let me give you my review of the MkVI Golf 2.5. I like alot of what VW changed superficially but not mechanically. The Golf is much more expensive than the Rabbit used to be. Much of that money went into sophistication. The exterior is much more subdued and refined. VW took no chances this time after the Rabbit was criticized as being too bubbly, too cutesy. The new car is much more streamlined: blockout panels on the lower side grills, more swept back mirrors, no more keyhole in the driver's doorhandle, no more roof antenna, no more plastic bump strips, etc. And in the last car only the outside lights in rear taillamps worked. The ones built into the hatch were just reflectors. Wtf was the point of that? I always hated that about the Rabbit. I wish I had 4 oval taillights like a Corvette or something. That'd be badass! But finally the Golf does have 4 taillights and even the ones built into the hatch work. Yahoo! But the best part of the entire car is the interior. Oh my God is it gorgeous! It still impresses me over a year later owning the car. There is not a nicer place to be for the money anywhere. And the multi-function MFI trip computer is fantastic. It can tell you anything you want to know. Its a wonderful addition that you didnt get in the Rabbit. The seats are practically thrones. And every surface inside is now a soft-touch plastic. The interior is markedly better than the Rabbit's or any other car at this price range and in many cases, above. No question. Every trip behind the wheel is an absolute joy.

However, the car does have its shortcomings. VW shortened the final drive ratio in the 6spd Tiptronic transmission and I know this because I also have a Rabbit as my project car. It feels like I'm constantly shifting. I'm always a gear higher than I would be in my Rabbit. I could cruise on the interstate in 4th gear if I wanted in the Rabbit. Not so in the Golf. 80mph in top gear is a buzzy 3grand. And the shorter gearing doesnt really make the car any faster because the car is about 100lbs heavier than the Rabbit.

Also, the Rabbit was heavily criticized for having very spongy legs. It rolled alot in the bends, especially in slow-speed corners. But it was still agile and tossable. VW definitely firmed up the suspension in the Golf and that has cured the spongy legs feeling and much of the body roll is now gone. You'd think.....well job done then! But you'd be wrong. All this comes at the expense of understeer. Relentless understeer. Everytime you finally get enough speed up to go racing around that favorite bend on your way home and damn there it is. Understeer killing all the fun and all the speed! And it never quits no matter what you do. So the best way to drive the Golf is like a brute. Chuck it in and yank the wheel like you just dont care and let the amazing chassis sort it out.

VW also downgraded the stereo in the new car as well. The speakers are smaller and I definitely remember the Rabbit having better sound....that was before I stripped out the entire car. Oh well. At least they had the sense to relocate the MP3 auxillary input to the center console between the seats rather than inside the glovebox like they did in the Rabbit. And the funny thing was, there was no cutout or passthrough for your cable. So you had to leave the glovebox open in order to keep the cable connected which was completely unacceptable if you were carrying a front passenger. It was total lunacy! Oh and speaking of the glovebox, the Rabbit didnt have a glovebox light but the Golf does :thumbup:

But all that is just niggly little stuff. Those arent the car's biggest flaw. Remember in Europe where this car was designed this is a family car for a full-size family. It's not an enthusiasts car. If you want that, buy the GTI. The Golf takes itself so seriously ALL THE TIME. When I finish driving my Rabbit, I'm all giddy and smiling and happy. The Golf.......it is a nicer place to be and you feel alot more secure and safer and like you can go anywhere anytime in any weather and the Golf will always get you home. But when you wanna have fun.....it just say well I'll think about it. The car isnt slow, but its not really quick either. Theres not much power off idle and the engine has to spin to 3grand. The CBTA is noticeably more peaky in its power delivery than the older BGP engine. But it is alot smoother and more refined than earlier 2.5s. And the transmission is alot smoother in its operation as well.

That is not to say the Golf is bad or the wrong choice. I'm just saying every car has its flaws. However, all that being said, the Golf is still the best in its class. Forget that Car and Driver ranked it 2nd in their comparison test while the Rabbit took on 2 tests and beat everyone both times including big players like Civic, Corolla, Focus, etc. Yes, the Golf lost to its arch nemesis, the Mazda3. But if you think about all of the Golf's compeition....wouldnt u rather have the Golf? The Golf is the complete package. It does everything you could ever ask a car to do and it doesnt sacrifice in any area to become specialized in another. For example, sacrificing practicality for outright speed, or vice versa. No the Golf is the best not on paper, but in the real world where you have to drive that car everyday. The Civic and Corolla are for your grandfather. Slow, ugly, and boring. They both drive like complete ****. I almost crashed because the brake pedal in the Corolla isnt connected to anything. And it understeers like a complete pig. And the roof is too low and u always hit your head. And the Mazda3 ok, the Rabbit & Golf's chief competitor for years, is insubstantial next to the Golf. Sure it might be peppier and handle a little better. But that Mazda3 C&D tested had 17" wheels and summer tires while the Golf had the 15" steelies and all-season rubber. Thats not a fair fight. They should've gotten the standard 3 or gotten the optional wheels on the Golf. Oh well whats done is done. But the 3 feels cheap next to the throne room which is the interior of the Golf. The interior panels are very plasticky, the seat is unnaturally high and the beltline is very low so you feel like you're sittin on the car rather than in it. And the roof is very low so you have an inch between your skull and the roof and I'm thinking, jesus this aint no Hyundai Tiburon!!!! That's madness! And the rear seats are completely unusable and the cargo area is too small. And the seats are uncomfortable. And the dash is overly styled and the gauges and controls and switches illogical and illegible (for example read: BMW Mini Cooper). While the Golf is very business like, simple white on black lettering and everything exactly where it should be. You shouldnt have to search for what you want is should be right where its supposed to be.

The Golf, despite its flaws is the best car under $20K. None of its competitors offer this level of style, space, practicality, comfort or refinement. It's more of a complete car than anything else. And that is exactly why you should buy one.


----------



## EUROBORA8V (May 16, 2005)

Had two 2.5s and still own 1. Absolutely nothing wrong with the engine or anything else. Bulletproof cars!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

arguably or not, the 2.5 is one of VW bests engines


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

thygreyt said:


> the 2.5 is one of VW bests engines


this right here.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

x2 on that one. Had my car over 2 years and about 6 months of that time it has been pretty heavily modded. I can beat on it racing or drive it normaly and it will always perform the same every time with no hesitation. Youre making a good choice :beer:.


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

i've got a 2.0T and a 2.5l Rabbit. no questions the 2.5l is a bomber engine. no major issues in the GLI, but the Rabbit just runs flawlessly...it's by far the most reliable VW or Audi engine i've ever owned. sounds 10x better than the 4 cylinder too...just wish you could get the car with leather and a sunroof. though the new models may offer a sunroof option...? i also would kill for a 4 door, but i got a damn good price that couldn't be turned down.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

I got a sunroof but thats cause pretty much all 4 doors got a sunroof along with all the other good options. Pretty sure leather seats are available on some models as well.


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

_V-Dubber_ said:


> But when you wanna have fun.....it just say well I'll think about it. The car isnt slow, but its not really quick either. Theres not much power off idle and the engine has to spin to 3grand.


I think that might have to do with the transmission. On my 2010 2.5 5mt, I don't have any problems off the line. The gear ratio is a bit short, but that also makes it more enjoyable.

I think the transmission would be PERFECT if it's got the current 5 gears + the tdi 6th(as a 6mt, of course). that would make the car enjoyable, yet thrifty on the freeway.


Peter


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

A few things...the new golf has the same interior overall...the only change...the door cards are awesome only because the windows essentially give you your own personal waterfall if it rains...the window switches mounted up higher is nicer for keeping water off of them... Second the mfd my rabbit has one...factory installed, as well as the highline cecm...the seats are unchanged... Aside from fabric material...but I'll say in my 08 vs even the 06's my interior has bettet cloth... the mp3 set up was not only in the glove box either, mine was located in the center console... Overall the rabbit is the same car imo but I really do like the styling of the golf...

If I were you, I'd get whatever is a better deal... If you can get an 08 jump on it...so far its the best, most tunable motor...the 09's and up have limited performance support (as of now)


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

my 08 Rabbit come with multifunctionn cluster 
I love that car I love 2.5 
I have only 21k and no problems


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

Im pretty sure the seats are different in rabbits and golfs. Golfs have larger side bolsters. And some of the trim is different and the soft touch materials are a little thicker. 

MK5 seats 

http://www.google.com/imgres?q=2008...tart=0&ndsp=10&ved=1t:429,r:5,s:0&tx=89&ty=30 

MK6 seats 

http://www.google.com/imgres?q=2010...tart=4&ndsp=12&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:4&tx=28&ty=43 

not sure if rabbits have lumbar adjustment either


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

my 08 Rabbit have lumbar suport 
I also preffer my Rabbit because I have nice grey interior 
I hate black interiors on cars


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

well I hate grey interiors. lol Like whatever you like


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

In what ways is a rabbit more fun to drive? Im curious as they are almost the same. The golf does have larger sways and actually is 20 lbs lighter than a rabbit more despite increases in sound dampening but its hardly different. Both are around 2900lbs with a manual tranny and thats for a two door the 4 door i think weighs a bit more. Took mine on a scale and my car weighed 2700lbs with removed spare, seats, tools, low gas and me out of the car. friends 09 wrx was 3200 so scale was not off. 

and yea these cars understeer when slowly turning the wheel going fast around a corner. If you yank the wheel fast enough the back end could go out though ive done it. In a wet parking lot I was turning sharply and the back went out too. But the best way is too flick or use the handbrake if u want oversteer but thats all dangerous. I do have a eibach rear sway which helps a bit.


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

i think the newer golfs have a tighter suspension than the rabbit's, but realistically its the same car. VW only named the rabbit's for nostalgic purposes...it's still a golf.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

Dubbin, I want to sell my California Edition Jetta auto. Let me know if you are interested. I have lots of extras that can go with it too.


----------



## jldude (Dec 16, 2009)

Having owned an '07 Jetta 2.5 for something like 3 years now I can tell you the powertrain is practically bulletproof...I would always go with the manual as this engine doesn't make a lot of power, and the car is relatively heavy (compact my ass). But my 6 spd tiptronic has been through a lot of hell and hasn't had a problem or SIGN of a problem yet...it now has 76,XXX miles. 

The one thing you'll notice over time though, is VW's NVH levels. After 40,000 or so the car will still run smooth, but there will be a noticeable harshness driving below 2000RPM, almost as if the exhaust manifold is loose or something. Again, it's nothing to worry about as I've been told time and again everything is still in good condition, but it's just there...maybe it's designed that way who knows... 

Then again, I'm comparing it to the isolated, rubbery, smoothness of say a new Camry. Perhaps it's MEANT to invoke a feeling of involvement in the driving, I just personally don't care for it. I like my cars to be powerful and quiet till I WANT them to be loud in your face...


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

jldude, 

Post 40k, I bet the increase NVH levels are from wore out motor mounts. 
From idle to about 2,500rpm our cars make a lot of racket as is. 

Check out this picture that Black Forest Industries has hosted on their website of a transmission mount from our cars: 









Just an idea..


----------

